# много воды утекло



## omiraze

Всем привет!
Почему говорят _много воды утекло _а не _много воды утекла_?


----------



## Delija

Потому что такие выражения грамматически _в среднем роде_, и не имеет значения то, что _вода_ женского рода.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Потому что *утекло* относится к *много* а не к *воды*.


----------



## morzh

rusita preciosa said:


> Потому что *утекло* относится к *много* а не к *воды*.



И, вдобавок, "утекло" будет требовать родительного падежа от "вода", та что будет "воды".


----------



## scriptum

Конструкция типа _много+имя в р.п.+глагол_ может осознаваться, как личная или безличная - выбирает говорящий, и выбор часто бывает произвольным.
_много солдат погибло_,
но:
_много студентов изуча*ют* русский язык_.
Глагол согласуется или не согласуется с именем в зависимости от того, насколько произвольным (по мнению говорящего) является действие.
С водой все ясно - вода течет не по собственной воле.
С людьми дело сложнее.


----------



## Explorer41

morzh said:


> И, вдобавок, "утекло" будет требовать родительного падежа от "вода", та что будет "воды".


Наверно, логичнее и проще считать, что родительный падеж слова "вода" затребован словом "много". Конечно, есть аналогичные выражения, не использующие слова вроде "много" или "мало", например, "воды натекло по самый верх", "здесь здорово песка насыпалось" (впрочем, слово "здорово" здесь вроде как той же категории, что и "много"), "облаков приплыло — кот наплакал", но все они всё равно подразумевают количество и, следовательно, могут подчиняться той же логике.

К тому же я лично воспринимаю "много воды" как одну часть высказывания (видимо, подлежащее), а "утекло" — как другую часть (сказуемое).


----------



## Manuel Lucero

_много _лет _прошло_,_ многие_ годы _прошли. _С неисчисляемыми существительными (вода, время и т.п.) возможна только первая конструкция_ (много воды утекло, много времени прошло)._


----------



## LilianaB

I think the reason for this form is partitive use.


----------



## morzh

Explorer41 said:


> Наверно, логичнее и проще считать, что родительный падеж слова "вода" затребован словом "много". Конечно, есть аналогичные выражения, не использующие слова вроде "много" или "мало", например, "воды натекло по самый верх", "здесь здорово песка насыпалось" (впрочем, слово "здорово" здесь вроде как той же категории, что и "много"), "облаков приплыло — кот наплакал", но все они всё равно подразумевают количество и, следовательно, могут подчиняться той же логике.
> 
> К тому же я лично воспринимаю "много воды" как одну часть высказывания (видимо, подлежащее), а "утекло" — как другую часть (сказуемое).



Да, верно - я и сам хотел сказать ""много" требует", но когда уже писал, посмотрел на "утекло", и оно у меня появилось вместо "много".
"Много" требует родительного падежа. "Утекло (что?) [много (чего) воды ]".


----------



## Rayfarer

Значение этого фразеологизма: Это было давно, с тех пор прошло много времени.


----------



## morzh

Rayfarer said:


> Значение этого фразеологизма: Это было давно, с тех пор прошло много времени.



Yes we know that. The question is not about the meaning but about the case of "вода".


----------



## Rayfarer

morzh said:


> Yes we know that. The question is not about the meaning but about the case of "вода".



I didn't know that until I looked it up. It's a harmless comment that explains to others what the phrase means. I sincerely apologize for trying to be helpful. I bow to the senior member of this forum.


----------



## LilianaB

It is simply the Genitive; that's all.


----------



## morzh

Rayfarer said:


> I didn't know that until I looked it up. It's a harmless comment that explains to others what the phrase means. I sincerely apologize for trying to be helpful. I bow to the senior member of this forum.



No one accusing you of anything and no need to apologize. Everything is helpful. I just pointed that the question's been answered.
We are not that blood thirsty here, as you know where


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> We are not that blood thirsty here, as you know where



Where?


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> Where?



Ну, если мьi думаем, что наши модераторьi строги....на английском форуме они просттаки зверствуют  Особенно некоторьiе.


----------

